# TNT Double Chocolate Torte - photo & recipe



## corazon (Apr 29, 2006)

I made this for a silent auction last night.  This is a choc lovers dessert!  The bottom layer is very dense, while the mousse is light.  The berries and whipped cream even out the richness of the dessert.  The photo below does not have the whipped cream topping, I omitted it for the auction.  This is a simple recipe to follow with great results!  There's also another photo in the members photos section.
*Double Chocolate Torte*
*Cake *
_12 ounces bittersweet (not unsweetened) or semisweet chocolate, chopped (I use semi-sweet Choc Chips to avoid the chopping)_
_1 cup unsalted butter_
_1 cup sugar_
_5 large eggs_
_1 tablespoon vanilla extract _
_¼ teaspoon salt _
_¼ cup all purpose flour_
_*Mousse*_
_½ cup unsalted butter, cut into pieces_
_4 large eggs, separated_
_1/4 cup whipping cream, _
_1 tablespoon vanilla extract_
_12 ounces bittersweet (not unsweetened) or semisweet chocolate, chopped_
_½ cup plus 1 ½ teaspoons sugar_
_1-1½ ounce kahlua (optional)_

_3/4 cup whipped cream_
_1 cup fresh raspberries_
_1 cup fresh strawberries_

_*For cake: *_
_1. Preheat oven to 325°F. Butter 10-inch-diameter springform pan; dust with sugar. _
_2. Melt chocolate and butter in heavy large saucepan over low heat, stirring constantly. __Cool to lukewarm. Whisk in sugar. Whisk in eggs 1 at a time, blending well after each __addition. _
_3. Mix in vanilla and salt, then flour. Pour batter into pan. Bake until cake just rises in __center (tester inserted into center will not come out clean), about 35 minutes. Cool __completely in pan on rack. Cover; chill while making mousse._

_*For mousse: *_
_1. Beat egg whites and ½ cup sugar in large bowl to medium-stiff peaks. Set aside. _
_2. Melt butter in a double boiler or a medium metal bowl set over saucepan of simmering water (do not allow __bottom of bowl to touch water). _
_3. Whisk yolks, ¼ cup cream and vanilla in small bowl to blend. Gradually whisk yolk __mixture into bowl with melted butter. Whisk constantly over simmering water until __mixture has thickened to a hollandaise consistency.  Mixture will break if you've gone too far._
_4. Remove from over water; add chocolate and stir to melt._
_5. Whisk ¼ of beaten egg white mixture into warm chocolate mixture to lighten. Fold in __remaining egg white mixture._
_6. Stir in kahlua. _
_7. Pour mousse over cake in pan; smooth top. Chill torte until mousse is set, at least __6 hours and up to 1 day. _
_Run sharp knife around edge of pan to loosen torte. Release pan sides. Transfer torte to platter. Using electric mixer, beat ¾ cup cream in medium bowl until peaks form. Spread whipped cream over torte. Top whipped cream with strawberries and raspberries. Sprinkle with 1 ½ teaspoons sugar. _


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

It looks wonderful, corazon!! Nice job on the decorating.


----------



## Swann (Apr 29, 2006)

*BEAUTIFUL!!!!* I copied your recipe too. Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2006)

Just a small piece, please.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2006)

how much did this triumph go for at the auction, cora?  Your photos are mouthwatering, especially the one in the photo section.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2006)

I hope it sold for alot because I can tell Corazon put a good amount of time and energy to make this beautiful cake.Rather expensive ingredients also,so you know its really,really good.


----------



## corazon (Apr 29, 2006)

_I don't know how much it sold for but I said the value was $30. This auction is for a non profit dance company that I dance with. There are performances this weekend & next, though I'm not in it this year because of the new kiddo. Generally, people who bid at this auction are looking for a deal, so it probably sold at about $20. Thanks for all the nice comments! I hope one of you decides to make it!_


			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> It looks wonderful, corazon!! Nice job on the decorating.


_Thanks tg, I bought some flowers in town and made a nice arrangement of purple lilacs & yellow pansies in the center.  I'll do it again next week and post another picture with the flowers._


----------



## Haggis (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice job. The white pattern around the edge goes very well with the dark brown of the cake and the raspberries look fantastic.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2006)

Cora,
have made a copy and will give this a try very soon. It looks so good. Wish I'd checked here before starting a concoction to use as a triffle topping for tomorrow..But at least I'll have something to look forward to for next week  Thanks,
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jun 9, 2006)

I guess I never told you this sold for $40!!!


----------



## licia (Jun 9, 2006)

and it looks like it would be worth every penny of it.  It is beautiful and I would like to make it when we have a great celebration. Right now we are both counting our carbs and not enjoying anything rich.


----------



## Swann (Jun 10, 2006)

Corazon,

For my son's B'day I made your chocolate torte but used Lisa110's chestnut mousse for the filling. It was delicious!Thanks for the recipe.

Your torte is beautiful and worth every bit of $40!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2006)

Did you get the picture of the flowers in the center???


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2006)

Droooooooooooool


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 10, 2006)

Good job! Really!


----------



## corazon (Jun 10, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Did you get the picture of the flowers in the center???


I'm sorry, I forgot to. 
I put the flowers on at the auction and left the camera at home. I've been asked to make another for a reception coming up. Maybe I'll be able to then.


> For my son's B'day I made your chocolate torte but used Lisa110's chestnut mousse for the filling. It was delicious!Thanks for the recipe.


Glad you liked it Swann!  Where is this mousse recipe?  Sounds good!


----------



## Big Al (Jul 13, 2006)

looks fantastic, grat job!!!


----------



## Dina (Jul 13, 2006)

This is gorgeous Corazon.  It must taste as delicious as it looks.  I copied the recipe.


----------

